# Einstein's saying's about religion.



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to know how God created this world. I'm not interested in this or that phenomenon, in the spectrum of this or that element. I want to know His thoughts; the rest are details.

Whatever there is of God and goodness in the universe, it must work itself out and express itself through us. We cannot stand aside and let God do it.

About God, I cannot accept any concept based on the authority of the Church. As long as I can remember, I have resented mass indocrination. I do not believe in the fear of life, in the fear of death, in blind faith. I cannot prove to you that there is no personal God, but if I were to speak of him, I would be a liar. I do not believe in the God of theology who rewards good and punishes evil. My God created laws that take care of that. His universe is not ruled by wishful thinking, but by immutable laws.

Unquestionably. No one can read the Gospels without feeling the actual presence of Jesus. His personality pulsates in every word. No myth is filled with such life. How different, for instance, is the impression which we receive from an account of legendary heroes of antiquity like Theseus. Theseus and other heroes of his type lack the authentic vitality of Jesus

Emil Ludwig's Jesus," replied Einstein, "is shallow. Jesus is too colossal for the pen of phrasemongers, however artful. No man can dispose of Christianity with a _bon mot

_No man," Einstein replied, "can deny the fact that Jesus existed, nor that his sayings are beautiful. Even if some them have been said before, no one has expressed them so divinely as he


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

...........


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

What is the meaning of human life, or of organic life altogether? To answer this question at all implies a religion. Is there any sense then, you ask, in putting it? I answer, the man who regards his own life and that of his fellow creatures as meaningless is not merely unfortunate but almost disqualified for life.

In view of such harmony in the cosmos which I, with my limited human understanding, am able to recognize, there are yet people who say there is no God. But what really makes me angry is that they quote me for the support of such views

Well, I do not think that it is necessarily the case that science and religion are natural opposites. In fact, I think that there is a very close connection between the two. Further, I think that science without religion is lame and, conversely, that religion without science is blind. Both are important and should work hand-in-hand. It seems to me that whoever doesn't wonder about the truth in religion and in science might as well be dead.

If there is any such concept as a God, it is a subtle spirit, not an image of a man that so many have fixed in their minds. In essence, my religion consists of a humble admiration for this illimitable superior spirit that reveals itself in the slight details that we are able to perceive with our frail and feeble minds

Try and penetrate with our limited means the secrets of nature and you will find that, behind all the discernible concatenations, there remains something subtle, intangible and inexplicable. Veneration for this force beyond anything that we can comprehend is my religion. To that extent I am, in point of fact, religious.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

As to what one could believe in, the answer was simple enough. &#8220;I believe in the brotherhood of man and the uniqueness of the individual. But if you ask me to prove what I believe, I can't. You know them to be true but you could spend a whole lifetime without being able to prove them. The mind can proceed only so far upon what it knows and can prove. There comes a point where the mind takes a higher plane of knowledge, but can never prove how it got there. All great discoveries have involved such a leap


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

In view of such harmony in the cosmos which I, with my limited human understanding, am able to recognize, there are yet people who say there is no God. But what really makes me angry is that they quote me for the support of such views.


I felt this one deserved two post.


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Enlightening.


----------



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Female INFJ just alerted me to the fact that you were posting Einstein quotes. Some them I've never read, and really appreciate. This is my favorite (besides the ones in my sig):



> As to what one could believe in, the answer was simple enough. &#8220;I believe in the brotherhood of man and the uniqueness of the individual. But if you ask me to prove what I believe, I can't. You know them to be true but you could spend a whole lifetime without being able to prove them. The mind can proceed only so far upon what it knows and can prove. There comes a point where the mind takes a higher plane of knowledge, but can never prove how it got there. All great discoveries have involved such a leap


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

*...........
*


----------



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Although one of the most gifted intellectuals in the history of man, Einstein was humble. He also impresses me because he values the kind of intuitive leaps that most NTs have great difficulty making. Although he could not prove it with science, he sensed a spirit presence, a creative force, much greater than himself, and accepted that his intuition on this matter was most likely correct. That's why the saying I quoted above from Jazz's blog is so poignant.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes I agree the one you quoted Soul Searcher is so poignant.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

It might be good to point out here that Einstein's "God" was much, much different than the standard Judeo-Christian-Islam God.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Here we go again with the whats his name god.....actually coming from a Christian view I agree with what Einstein says. I like the way he puts the words together to describe what what he thinks. Seriously every time someone mentions Einstein they have throw out Spinoza as if people are offended that Einstein was not an Atheist. I would go deeper into the whole Spinoza ordeal for apparently a lot of people are confused on this subject. But I lost my interest in debating here at PerC. I was sad that Azrael left he was fun and knew his stuff but YAY he is back.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

I could debate with you and keep up with you in every area, as I am well-versed. But I choose not to.

I was simply pointing out this important detail. I don't care what he was in terms of religion, I just think we should be straightforward and respectful to how he meant the words and quotes to be interpreted.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I must have of had missed the important detail that you speak of.
Have you not read what I blogged?
If I was trying to convey that Einstein was a Christian or something I would of had not added some of what I did include. I also would of had a different title. If someone read's this and say ohh Myjazz just showed me that Einstein was a Christian or at least what most people consider that to be that is.
Einstein has written many papers of his religious beliefs and he has also written to many Christians inquiries of himself. But that is beside the point

How did I mislead this in any way????


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Woah, quick on the defensive there. I didn't say you were suggesting that he was. My comments on here were for other people reading this who might not be familiar with what Einstein meant. I kind of assumed you knew what he meant, no worries.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I assumed that people are able to think and understand here at PerC. And to figure that out for them selves quit easy that is if they actually read what I added. I still perceive this to be straight forward and respectful towards Einstein.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

It's all cool though


----------



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

I think Xexene was probably referring to me, as I am a Christian. Yes, I'm fully aware that Einstein did not subcribe to any creed from any of the Judeo-Christian faiths. That doesn't stop me from feeling deep respect for him for what he did believe. Many of the people that I have quoted in the past are not religious in any way, but when I respect the sentiment or thought a person is expressing, I have no problem identifying with it.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

So true are your words Soul searcher. I don't believe anybody can mistake you as ignorant.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

/facepalm

I didn't say any of you were ignorant, and my comment was not directed at any of you. As I have said, my comment was for clarifying purposes only, what Einstein said, not what you said. C'mon now.


----------

